# Does anyone have the Angelcare Movement and Sound Monitor?



## kat08

Hi

Just wondered if anyone had this monitor and knew if there was a function to have the pendulum swinging and alarm when it stops without the constant beep? Just trying to get my dogs used to the sound of their new friend but they can't really hear him over the sound of the beeps.

Any advice would be great.

Thanks

Kate


----------



## NYGirl

We have it and you can stop the beeps. Husband did it so if nobody else comes forward first I'll repost when he gets home!


----------



## tu123

We have not found out how either!


----------



## cat81

You can, I do it all the time but don't really know how to explain it. Do you have the instructions?

Sorry, not very helpful I know.


----------



## NYGirl

Husband home earlier than expected - woohoo!
The pendulum still swings, so you can see that movement is being sensed but the constant beeping is off - only beeps if battery is low or if no movement is sensed. Here's how:
Press menu, 
press select, 
scroll down with the arrows until the pendulum icon disappears so you just see the face and waves
THEN press select
then Exit

Hope that helps!


----------

